# Steamboats Cork 1850-1920



## anastasia1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi my name is Anastasia.
I am researching my great great grandfather Patrick Twomey from Aghada, Cork, Ireland. He was born in c1855 and worked on the steam launches between Aghada and Cork. In the 1901 Census, he was captain of the Bull Dog, a steam launch listed as 10ton but cannot find him in the 1911 Census. I believe that he came from a family of sea farers, living on the east coast of Cork and would love to find out more about his working life and that of his brothers. According to family stories - Patrick was badly injured while working for the local dockyard company in Cork, which he never fully recovered from. This may have been while he was helping to rescue a ships crew, as there were many shipwrecks along that coast and many trade ships or passenger ships were torpedoed by German submarines approaching the main port of Queenstown, now called Cobh, during World War 1. Any help would be appreciated.(Wave)


----------

